# Super Cheapo Wire Sling From Years Ago !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Started looking through my boxes and boxes and boxes of slingshot stuff when I was going crazy a few years ago and posting all kinds of stuff on this forum.

I decided I wanted a super light and thin carry sling for messing around ---- I went through my stuff and found a "Super Cheapo" wire sling from China. My "Cheapo" wire slings are not to be confused with the "Super Cheapo" slings from China. I also have many steel framed and boy I have some beauties. some of them are cased and bla, bla, bla. I got some real slings, I don't even know if they still sell them anymore - I haven't looked in a long, long, long time. I have another tool bag that's extremely heavy that all it has in it is my custom modified Daisy F16's.

The "Cheapo's" are very, very good and use very thick wire (.285 vs .225 of the "Super Cheapo" and .250 for the Daisy F16 !!) --- they are premiere wire slingshot frames ! I bought a bunch from China when they were about $.95 ea. My last shipment included a couple "Super Cheapos" and was told they were not making the older bigger "Cheapo" style I was buying. At that time the price skyrocketed so I stopped buying.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Back on Track !*

This sling needed to be worked on a bit and I did that.

I re-wrapped the handle and blued the frame and then slid some small diameter tubing over the exposed fork section --- A real PITB !

I had to reshape and cut the eyes a bit so it had no sharp edges, I'll be shooting 1/4" lead shot and 5/16" steel and that is all with this little tube set using looped 1032's or 1636's. and a small fitted pouch. It should be a reasonably powerful, small and easy to carry shooter. 

Pic Below of The Small Carry Kit ;- )










Later,

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good to hear from you again, @wll!
Great looking shooter. I've had one of the thinner ones tucked onto a shelf in the the mud room for year. Light tubes and paint balls make a great combination for pests.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome back nice to see some of the veterans back @Winnie showed up recently also. Cool sling!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Will, glad to see you again! I don’t shoot tubes or wire frames but it looks like a slick little setup!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, ya it has been a while. If I can get over this awful cold, I may fling a few at my old stomping grounds this Friday :- )

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. It is like a family reunion around here. Christmas must be around the corner. 🤣🙉🙈🙊🎯


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good to see you back Bud! I used to call those bent wire styles "Pretzel Slingshots"


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's early Friday morning, it's cold as heck and looks like it's about to rain.

I have my "Super Cheapo" sling with me and another crappy small sling. Both have 1636 tubes on them and I'm flinging 5/16 steel.

I'm at an old burnt out building where I used to shoot, I'm shooting in the neighborhood of 20 - 35 yards.

Even though it's very cold I managed to keep the tubes semi warm and I forgot about slingshot speed I can get with my slings -- it's been a long time --- those 5/16" steel ball bearings are going out darn quick with 1636 tubes at my 30.5" draw and a 510% + elongation factor with a light small Faux pouch.

I'm shooting pretty good (as long as I remember to raise my anchor point from the bottom of my earlobe to the middle of my ear - about an inch). I'm impressed with the way these little steels are flying and impressed that I still remember how to shoot 

I'm aware of the fact that targets of opportunity very often fly in to this location - I have my eyes open and I'm at the ready, but so far there are none.

Below is a pic of the old burnt out house I was shooting at:










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's a pic of 4 of my lower quality wire swings that I use to mess around with and that I'll be shooting and getting use to again tomorrow.

The band or tape around the forks are there to stop the back slap from the tubes hitting the web of my hand - It hurts like heck when hit ! These wire slings are made for messing around and not for beauty as you can tell ;- )

The bag that I'm taking out is set up for small ball stuff 5/16" being the biggest, for messing around it's a lot of fun.

Pic of Slings Below: 










wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome back buddy,been awhile,you have been missed,still shooting BB guns?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

yes, starting to shoot slings again -- yes I'm VERY much into airguns, shoot them a lot !

wll


skarrd said:


> welcome back buddy,been awhile,you have been missed,still shooting BB guns?


Yes, starting to shoot slings again -- yes I'm VERY much into airguns, shoot them a lot ! 

wll


----------

